# My Client's Finished USS Bozeman



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

So here's what I made for a very cool dude:


























The stand is subtle; it shows up all black unless I take the flash off:

































Old Reliant kit, Federation Models Bozeman conversion kit, JT Graphics Bozeman decals, Round 2 Reliant decals (for the aztecing).


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gorgeous job on a really ugly ship!


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

John P said:


> Gorgeous job on a really ugly ship!


LOL, I didn't see THAT coming!!:lol:

It grows on ya.:thumbsup:


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Your Client will be very happy, well done!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice replica- one of the more distinctive Miranda variants.
Did you ever find out where the Impulse Engines were in your research?


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

That looks "heavy duty"
I like it!:thumbsup:
-Jim


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't say that I've ever seen a Federation ship with so many large weapons on it before...


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

I'm also really not crazy about that design, but you've done a superb job, sir! Looks like your client will be very happy. :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

Reliant on steroids! Excellent job. :thumbsup:

Regards,
MattL


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

More guns! More guns!


----------



## Jim NCC1701A (Nov 6, 2000)

Awesome build :thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Gemini1999 said:


> I can't say that I've ever seen a Federation ship with so many large weapons on it before...


You must have missed that episode!


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

Just come up behind her and she'll be in a fix!


----------



## roadskare63 (Apr 14, 2010)

Chrisisall said:


> LOL, I didn't see THAT coming!!:lol:
> 
> It grows on ya.:thumbsup:


well it must be a fast grower...as i loved her the first time i saw the WIP pics...beautiful job and a sweet ship :thumbsup:


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

John P said:


> You must have missed that episode!


No, I saw it well enough - it was the episode where the Enterprise collided with a ship (the _Bozeman_) that came through a temporal anomaly. I think that the episode was called "Cause and Effect"

I remember it looking like a variant of the _Reliant_, but minus the torpedo pod and some odd looking projections sticking out of it - must've been the guns, but I don't remember being able to see it to determine what they actually were. I imagined them to be some sort of supspace antenna arrays.

Always learning something new...

Note: I did find the build thread on this project that Chris posted at the RPF forum:

http://www.the-rpf.com/f11/uss-bozeman-118413/


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Cool looking ship but I never realized before what a "fan boy" kind of overkill it had on the weaponry


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Cool looking ship but I never realized before what a "fan boy" kind of overkill it had on the weaponry


It should have a cigarette pack rolled up under it's t-shirt sleeve.


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Maybe a trucker hat on top of the bridge?


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

very nice work there :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Great job.

I've always liked the Bozeman overall. Some of her details were a bit 'old' looking though.
Almost like even though she is of the 'refit - TMP' era, she was perhaps one of the first ships built of the TMP style.
And like modern naval ships, perhaps the Enterprise refit cycle came well after the style was established.

I happen to be working on a Reliant right now. Almost makes me want to switch gears and make her a Bozeman.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> Great job.
> 
> I've always liked the Bozeman overall. Some of her details were a bit 'old' looking though.
> Almost like even though she is of the 'refit - TMP' era, she was perhaps one of the first ships built of the TMP style.
> ...


I thinnk you're right. There is a certain retro feel to the Bozeman. The additional superstructure on her stern almost makes me think of the Stargazer which was technically post TMP era but still feels retro to me.


----------



## Landru (May 25, 2009)

I've also always felt that both the Soyuz and Constellation classes looked older then the Constitution refit or the Miranda.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Well...I'm just glad Khan didn't commandeer the Bozeman! If he had I don't think Kirk would ever have had the chance to yell...*KHAAAAAAAAAN*!

Kudos on the work there!

hal9001-


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

I hate to sound like a party pooper, but I REALLY hate that ship! I think that to me it's just another reminder of how unfortunate it is that the creative powers behind TNG didn't have the finances to build a new model to represent this class. Adding all of that stuff to a Miranda class ship just doesn't look very Starfleet to me. 

I do want to say, however, that I think this model is an EXCELLENT recreation of that ship. Great job on capturing the details!


----------

